# WHAT COLOR DO **** EYES GLOW AT NIGHT



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

WHAT COLOR DO **** EYES GLOW AT NIGHT WHEN U SPOT LIGHT THEM


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Depends on how much they have been drinkin......


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

The ones I busted last night were red, might be wrong but it seems that predators seem to be red and grass eaters seem to be more green collored.


----------



## jdickey (Jan 30, 2009)

Most everyone that I've seen in a white light, their eyes glow red!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

jdickey said:


> Most everyone that I've seen in a white light, their eyes glow red!


10-4


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Red.


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

*yup*

red it is...


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Brightly


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

wampuscat said:


> The ones I busted last night were red, might be wrong but it seems that predators seem to be red and grass eaters seem to be more green collored.


not always, Ive seen deer go both ways...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Guess not too many of yall have **** hunted. A ****'s eye looks like a star in the sky. Sometimes they will fool you thinking it is a star. If they look at you but most of the time they wont. They look up. Only red eye I have seen is an alligator and a bull bat. Flash cameras and cameras above somehow show some red. In real life they are the same as deer . Green or silver.
Jus sayin. 

Charlie


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

T_Sebastian said:


> not always, Ive seen deer go both ways...


Looks like that last pic has rain drops on the lense refracting the light.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Charlie, I'm with you. I'vs shined a headlight on many a treed ****, and they are white.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

I would listen to Charlie.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

White 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Moon colored... for sho not red...WW


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

If the light is real bright they appear white. Not so bright they will look red. **** hunters know to use a weaker light to keep them from turning thier heads. Whent out last night with a Q-beam they were white looking, it blasts all the collor out. Switch to a weeker 3 d celled mag light and they were Red.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

here ya go


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

They look like deer eyes. Same color.. Never in my life seen a red eyed **** unless he had been drinking a lot.

Charlie


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I guess if someone was drinking a lot the could look the same as deer. : ) Kind of scary that someone out there cannot tell the difference. : (


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

Charlie knows his **** eyes. I agree


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Sometimes they are red and sometimes they are white, depends on the light and how close you are. White and red are both right. To someone like me that has spent a lot of time in the woods they look nothing like deer eyes.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Close they are both white, but farther away, the deer start to take on a green color and the ***** a red color.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well Wampus I meant the same color as deer. Sorry about dat.. I have looked at ***** with I guess every light from a carbide one, a cole oil one to a 9 cell flashlight never a Q beam that I can remember. . Always white. 

Charlie


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Caught a green eyed one tonight.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

I think for the most part they shine white. The color change I believe is due to the lense or camera being used.....just like people with red eyes in pictures.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

When I am saying white I guess I could say they have a little green in them. 
And Clint as said above is also correct..

Charlie


----------



## CASTIN AND BLASTIN (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks this has helped me alot


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Clint Leopold said:


> I think for the most part they shine white. The color change I believe is due to the lense or camera being used.....just like people with red eyes in pictures.


 Not the camera, they looked the same to the naked eye. they were a whitish pink when I first hit it with the light, but after I got close and hit it a gain they were green. Backed of 50 to 75 yards, still green, shot different angles, at different distances 58 pictures of green eyes.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

This was backed off using the zoom on camera, no flash.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I think MY eyes are turning red............Just shoot them out of that tree!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

"Just shoot up here amongst us, one of us got to have some relief"

Charlie


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Had some more volunteers tonight, talked with a wildlike biologist that I work with he thinks the different colors come from different angles, got blues, greens, oranges, and some white but missed the shot. The younger **** didn't seem to glow much, the older boar glowed well.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Need a tripod. Hard to get good pictures with out a flash, and a moving ****.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

*Anyone loose a cat?*

Dont know about the glow but they're cute little critters.


----------

